# 1934 elgin twinbar deluxe



## Balloonoob (Feb 22, 2019)

Ooooh how cool? https://cosprings.craigslist.org/atq/d/1934-elgin-twinbar-deluxe/6805600211.html.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 22, 2019)

Wow! Not sure what to think about that resto!!! Eeegadz!


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh yeah? Too modern or hot rod? Looks like guy has a lot of good restos also for sale..... This would have been a great one not to screw up.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 22, 2019)

1934???
Not!


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 23, 2019)

He has a couple nice silver kings too.


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 23, 2019)

Weird advertising a bike with pictures showing different parts on it. Pictures with the rear carrier show wrong fenders & fork while other pictures show no carrier and correct fenders/fork. Pretty sure that carrier is a cast aluminum repop. You can't see any seam where the rear skirt is attached to the top and there isn't a hole for the light in the skirt. Battery pod also looks like aluminum repop. With so many other wrong parts seems overpriced to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2019)

It's been discussed before...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/oh-boy-a-restored-1934-elgin-twinbar-you-say-eh.132637/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/deluxe-elgin-twinbar-and-whizzer.102433/


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the thread update. I'm just always searching cl for old bicycles and just recently saw this one. Seen other bikes of his before.


----------

